# Chuck



## Saeltari (Jun 4, 2009)

*NBC renews Chuck!!! Season 3!*

Didn't see a post on this and it's one of the few tv shows I actually watch so I am introducing it. 

Season 3 here we come! 
-> 'Chuck' back, but on tighter budget - Entertainment News, TV News, Media - Variety

Love Sarah , and enjoy the interplay between the cast a lot. It will be interesting to see if they keep Buymore around much for this new season. I kind of hope so as it is a pretty good add on, but as long as they Keep Chuck his sister and Awesome, Sarah, Casey, and maybe Morgan I will be happy!

Heck, I am just happy they renewed it! 

I was set to not take anymore chances on NBC shows if they didn't, so this is good news for me and NBC .


----------



## Ross (Mar 30, 2010)

This is an awesome tv series.

Definately one of my favourites if not my favourite.

It's on it's 3rd season and I find it so addictive. It's an action/comedy series with a bit of romance thrown in.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0934814/

Chuck - Do You Like Action? - Video - NBC.com

Chuck - Do You Like Comedy? - Video - NBC.com

Chuck - Do You Like Romance? - Video - NBC.com

I've added some links to try and give you an idea of what it's like. The first one being a link to its IMDB page. The other three being a few highlights of the show.


It has an amazingly loyal fan base and more people should watch it. 
If anyone has played *Mass Effect 2 *and knows the character *Miranda* from the game then you'll know the lead female in this series is the actress who plays that character. The whole look of *Miranda *is based on the actress from this series. Her name is *Yvonne Strahovski*.
*Zachary Levi *plays the character *Chuck*. Obviously being the main character. *Adam Baldwin* is the final "main" actor who plays *John Casey*. 

Along with those guys are many supporting actors including the likes of *Morgan Grimes* and *Jeff *and *Lester* who offer ALOT of comedy to the show.

I love the show and hope some of you guys will join me in loving it.

Ross


----------



## Dave (Apr 2, 2010)

merged posts


----------



## yanran336 (Apr 14, 2010)

I have watched the chuck Tv show. I have watched its all seasons. It is very interesting...


----------



## Dr.Jackson (May 6, 2010)

I am a HUGE fan of Chuck. I've been watching it since the first episode aired here on Virgin1, and have since joined the ranks of those loyal fans who promote the show as often as possible. Anyone who follows me on Twitter knows that I tweet about it every Monday night as part of the effort.
I also do a small and not terribly good blog about it, but I read all of the other blogs and listen to all the podcasts and generally try to be involved as much as I can.

It is a gem of a show and it's a pity that more people don't watch it - especially more people with Nielsen boxes!


----------



## Ross (May 8, 2010)

Dr.Jackson said:


> I am a HUGE fan of Chuck. I've been watching it since the first episode aired here on Virgin1, and have since joined the ranks of those loyal fans who promote the show as often as possible. Anyone who follows me on Twitter knows that I tweet about it every Monday night as part of the effort.
> I also do a small and not terribly good blog about it, but I read all of the other blogs and listen to all the podcasts and generally try to be involved as much as I can.
> 
> It is a gem of a show and it's a pity that more people don't watch it - especially more people with Nielsen boxes!



I wish I knew how to get involved a bit more. Can't believe how low the ratings have got (a 1.9 for the last ep). I think it'd do so much better if they moved it away from competing with HOUSE, because not much can compete with HOUSE these days.

It deserves to come back for another series and onwards.


----------



## Dr.Jackson (May 14, 2010)

Well, good news for fans of Chuck, it was announced this afternoon that the show has been renewed for a 13-episode 4th season with the possibility of a further 9 episodes.

Ross, and other people who want to learn how to get involved and other info, if you are on Twitter, follow @chucktvdotnet and @ChuckMeMondays - they organize a lot of fan initiatives. You can also have a look at Chucktv.net which has a lot of info.


----------



## Ross (May 14, 2010)

Dr.Jackson said:


> Well, good news for fans of Chuck, it was announced this afternoon that the show has been renewed for a 13-episode 4th season with the possibility of a further 9 episodes.
> 
> Ross, and other people who want to learn how to get involved and other info, if you are on Twitter, follow @chucktvdotnet and @ChuckMeMondays - they organize a lot of fan initiatives. You can also have a look at Chucktv.net which has a lot of info.



Nice one thanks!

Heard the news today. Absolutely brilliant.


----------

